# Marrying in the US



## dcasarrubias (May 1, 2013)

I am a US Citizen and am engaged to a German. I just wanted to know if we can get married in the US under the Visa Waiver program? Germany is part of the visa waiver program but I don't know if we would be doing something illegal. She is coming so we can get married but we do not intend to stay here nor apply for residency.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

It shouldn't be a problem. Just make very sure that your German fiancée has documents to show that demonstrate that you will be headed out of the country within the 90 day limit. Return ticket, ongoing job commitments, residence in Germany (or elsewhere). They may or may not ask to see them when she enters the country, but if they do, she should be prepared.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## dcasarrubias (May 1, 2013)

Bevdeforges said:


> It shouldn't be a problem. Just make very sure that your German fiancée has documents to show that demonstrate that you will be headed out of the country within the 90 day limit. Return ticket, ongoing job commitments, residence in Germany (or elsewhere). They may or may not ask to see them when she enters the country, but if they do, she should be prepared.
> Cheers,
> Bev


I was seeing the requirements for a marriage license and it said the parties need to know their social security number, so since she is German, how can she have a SSN?


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

dcasarrubias said:


> I was seeing the requirements for a marriage license and it said the parties need to know their social security number, so since she is German, how can she have a SSN?


Well, she does have a German one...


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

She does not have a SSN because she isn't entitled to one. Just fill in the blank on the form with N/A or something similar. (Marriage license requirements are usually on a town or county level.) She probably will need to show her passport when applying for the marriage license.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

ALKB said:


> Well, she does have a German one...


When the local governments ask for a SSN they mean a US one. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## dcasarrubias (May 1, 2013)

Bevdeforges said:


> It shouldn't be a problem. Just make very sure that your German fiancée has documents to show that demonstrate that you will be headed out of the country within the 90 day limit. Return ticket, ongoing job commitments, residence in Germany (or elsewhere). They may or may not ask to see them when she enters the country, but if they do, she should be prepared.
> Cheers,
> Bev


My Fiance is suggesting getting married in Vegas. She says the process is very easy, but I am not sure if a Vegas marriage would be recognized in Germany. I am going to be moving to Germany with her so to get the residence permit I would need to show proof of the marriage. Is a Vegas marriage valid, or recognized in Germany?


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

If it's a real, official, legal-in-the-state-of-Nevada marriage, then presumably yes. I'm not aware of any legal distinctions between a "Vegas marriage" and other forms of marriage.

The fact that you were married in a casino by an Elvis impersonator, while perhaps in questionable taste, should not invalidate your marriage in the eyes of the German government.


----------

